# need gold ore - will pay for it



## future gold refiner (Apr 3, 2011)

Hello GRF-Members,

...i need some gold ore for test with a new leaching solution. - but in germany we don´t have any payable deposits of gold.
-> I can´t get samples for my test´s.

So could any one sell me some ore or ore concentrate ? 

I can make a assay at a environemental- and soil-lab but i will be easier (and cheaper) if you have this informations.
(but what i need from you is the location of the deposit and the ore type)

Please, write back or contact me by private message. 

Thanks a lot.......


----------



## 4metals (Apr 3, 2011)

Generally speaking the leaching solution is tailored to the ore you are processing. Different materials in the ore require different treatment. To ask for a generic ore to test a leach may work great on the ore you receive and not work on another type, and after all is done, you'll know little more than when you started. 

Your request should be for a specific type of ore which your leach is made to work on.


----------



## future gold refiner (Apr 5, 2011)

4metals said:


> Generally speaking the leaching solution is tailored to the ore you are processing. Different materials in the ore require different treatment. To ask for a generic ore to test a leach may work great on the ore you receive and not work on another type, and after all is done, you'll know little more than when you started.
> 
> Your request should be for a specific type of ore which your leach is made to work on.





Hello 4metals,

that´s the reason why I need different ore types .... my new (own) designed (organic) leaching solution is never been testet on ore - so i don´t know for what specific type of ore it works.

-> so i can´t give a request for a specific type of ore


----------



## 4metals (Apr 5, 2011)

If that is the case you may do better posting in the Prospecting, Mining, Ore Concentrates & Geochemical section. More of the members who deal with ore frequent there.


----------



## shaftsinkerawc (Apr 6, 2011)

If what you need is ore samples, what does the location the sample came from have to do with anything?


----------



## Richard36 (Apr 6, 2011)

shaftsinkerawc said:


> If what you need is ore samples, what does the location the sample came from have to do with anything?



I agree, totally.

If all you need is a quantity of ore of various types, 
then I suggest that you start with an Oxide Ore, and follow up with a test on a Sulfide ore.
Those are the two dominant Ore types that will be found, as well as processed.

So, how many Pounds, or Kilos of each type of Ore will you need for your tests?
I can help source some for you if the above is truly what you are after.

Sincerely, Rick. "The Rock Man".


----------



## Richard36 (Apr 8, 2011)

No reply? 
Hmm, sort of makes me wander about the legitimacy of "Future Gold Refiner's" intentions.
If a source of Ore was what was truly wanted, I am the person here to of contacted.

Wanting the location of the deposit smacks of Scammer, Modern Day Claim Jumper, and Mineral Piracy all in one.

Sincerely, Rick. "The Rock Man".


----------

